# Topsail beach driving



## cidman

Could some one give me the low down on the permits for the three towns on Topsail Island? Price, where to get, & so on. Is the north end still open 24/7? Thanks


----------



## Kingfish258

North end is open all the time and is free. The south end opens Oct 1 to march and the permit is $50 and can be purchased at Bush Marina on the way the the south end.


----------



## cidman

Thanks for the quick reply. Group coming down end of Oct. Will be staying at south end. Been 5-6 yrs since I've been on the island. Looks like things pretty much the same.


----------



## Kingfish258

I will be there, i come down every weekend, i drive a black jeep commander all rigged up for the surf, stop and say hey! 
Derek


----------



## Hardwood

*Location*

Where is the entrance to he North End of Topsail? I have lived here all my life and only ever gone to Carolina Beach. Looking for a change.


----------



## bstarling

Go as far north as you can on Topsail Island on the paved and it will turn into sand. That's the New River Inlet. Not much driving there, but there are some nice fish caught up that way. It is a long haul from Burgaw.

Bill


----------



## speckhunter80

45 miles....long haul...????


----------



## bstarling

Driving a gas guzzling Suburban it gets long if you go much. Long in the gas $$. 

Bill


----------



## speckhunter80

bstarling said:


> Go as far north as you can on Topsail Island on the paved and it will turn into sand. That's the New River Inlet. Not much driving there, but there are some nice fish caught up that way. It is a long haul from Burgaw.
> 
> Bill


Go to the end and turn left around the old tidal pool. Onslow Co. Beach Access #3. Has a cable that sometimes is locked at night. If you are out there when it is locked then you are stuck until the next morning


----------



## bstarling

speckhunter80 said:


> Go to the end and turn left around the old tidal pool. Onslow Co. Beach Access #3. Has a cable that sometimes is locked at night. If you are out there when it is locked then you are stuck until the next morning


Oh my, they have changed things a bit since I was last there. I don't recall a cable at all. I also don't recall the access number either. Maybe I need to get up that way sometime soon. Thanks for the input.

Bill


----------



## poppop1

The # 3 access sign has been there for sometime, there was no cable there last fall when I was down.


----------



## moose22dog

do you guys know if you can camp out there over night? or what the rules are there for fishing over night? thanks and tight lines moose


----------



## poppop1

I know people camp out on the northern end, a couple of years ago a guy had a real small camper hooked to his pick-up truck and was parked to the right of the entrance at New River Inlet where most people fish, he was there for 4 or 5 days, said no one bothered him. However with all that said, I would still check with the jackasses so you don't end up with a big fine, Lord knows camping out on the beach, fishing the surf near nesting birds, driving near nesting birds, farting near nesting birds, is a horrific and unheard of consequence, go figure.....


----------



## speckhunter80

NTB Town Ordinance: 
Sec. 10-20. - Certain activities on beaches prohibited.

*(a)
Camping overnight on the beach or otherwise using the beach as a domicile is hereby prohibited.*
(b)
Glass bottles or glass containers of any type are prohibited on the beach.
(c)
Violators of this section shall be subject to a fine of up to five hundred dollars ($500.00) or six (6) months in jail or both in the discretion of the court.
(Ord. of 8-6-92, §§ I—III)


----------



## speckhunter80

Sec. 6-101. - Designation of no-parking areas.

When signs are placed, erected or installed giving notice thereof, or the curbing has been painted yellow or red in lieu of such signs, no person shall park a vehicle at any time in any zone designated as a no-parking zone, as provided in section 6-51. In the event that parking is prohibited in such zone only between certain hours, this section shall apply only between such hours, as indicated on the signs erected in such zone. Such zones shall be clearly and distinctly marked and indicated upon the official traffic-control and parking regulation signs, markings and other devices map on file in the office of the police department.

(Ord. of 6-5-91, art. V, div. 2, § 2.1)

Sec. 6-102. - Parking in limited parking zone.

Whenever a parking zone is designated in accord with section 6-51, limiting the time or conditions under which such vehicle may be parked, no person shall park any vehicle in such zone except in accord with the signs and markings erected therein. Such zones shall be clearly and distinctly marked and indicated upon the official traffic-control and parking regulation signs, markings and other devices map on file in the office of the police department. A change of position of a vehicle from one point directly to another point in the same block shall be deemed one (1) continuous parking period.

(Ord. of 6-5-91, art. V, div. 2, § 2.2)

Sec. 6-103. - No parking area designated.

(a)
Parking is prohibited in the areas identified by no parking signs in and around Onslow County Beach Access #4, extending some six hundred (600) feet along either side of S.R. 1568, within the town.
(b)
Parking is further prohibited an additional three hundred (300) feet along either side of S.R. 1568, extending in both directions from the above six hundred (600) foot designation.
(c)
This no parking area shall be enforced by law enforcement officers of the Town of Topsail Beach and effective upon the erection of proper signs which indicate the no parking area.
(Ord. of 6-6-92, §§ 1—4)

Secs. 6-104—6-110. - Reserved.


----------



## speckhunter80

Sec. 10-30. - Purpose.

In order to prevent and abate nuisances on public and private property, to minimize the possible adverse environmental impact on dunes and vegetation, and to supervise and regulate in the interest of public health, safety, comfort, convenience and welfare, the board of aldermen enacts the provisions of this division.

(Ord. of 10-3-90, § 1(I); Ord. of 9-18-91, § I; Ord. of 10-1-92, § I; Ord. of 1-10-00)

Sec. 10-31. - Definitions.

Accessways: Designated points or easements where vehicles may legally travel from public roads to the beach strand, public or private.

Beach strand (permitted driving area): The area of the beach more than twenty-five (25) feet seaward from the frontal dune.

Commercial fisherman: A citizen(s) who possesses a valid commercial fishing license and related gear (at least one hundred (100) yards of net, a fishing boat and two (2) additional crew members).

Frontal dune: The dune closest to the beach strand.

Handicapped person: An individual who is unable to walk without the aid of other persons or equipment and who has lost total use of either one (1) or both legs or a person who has been identified as handicapped by the state or an agency of another state or the federal government.

Horse: A solid-hoofed, herbivorous, four-legged mammal including stallions, mares, geldings, mules, ponies, donkeys, etc., capable of being domesticated and ridden by **** sapiens.

Motor-driven vehicle: Any vehicle capable of transporting persons or property, consisting of four (4) or more wheels and propelled by a gasoline, electric or other type of motor.

North Topsail Beach: That incorporated area of the county between the Atlantic Ocean, New River Inlet, the Atlantic Intracoastal Waterway and the Surf City line.

Sand dune area: Any area at North Topsail Beach landward of the mean high-water mark on the ocean front, the intracoastal waterway, New River Inlet and the Surf City line containing mounds of sand.

Sport fisherman: A person possessing one (1) or more rod and reels, bait and tackle who is engaged in fishing as a hobby, recreation, pleasure or as a source of diversion.

(Ord. of 10-3-90, § 1(II); Ord. of 9-18-91, § II; Ord. of 10-1-92, § II; Ord. of 1-10-00)

Cross reference— Definitions and rules of construction generally, § 1-2.

Sec. 10-32. - Beach access driving regulations.

(a)*
Four-wheel drive vehicles only shall be allowed on the beach stand designated as "Onslow County Beach Access #3". Vehicles within this designated area require no vehicle permit.*
(b)
Permitted vehicles shall operate only during the hours between sunrise and sunset.
(c)
No motor-driven vehicles shall be allowed on the sand dunes of North Topsail Beach and on any point landward of twenty-five (25) feet seaward from the frontal dune (except on a public or private road, driveway, parking lot or the yard of a developed lot, exclusive of any sand dune).
(d)
No motor-driven vehicle shall be allowed on the beach strand unless the vehicle is a factory manufactured four-wheel drive vehicle (exception: farm tractors used by commercial fishermen). Certain specialized vehicles (see section 10-36) may be driven on the beach strand by handicapped persons. The police chief shall decide if a person is handicapped according to the definition in section 10-36.
(e)
The speed of any motor-driven vehicle operating on the beach strand at North Topsail Beach shall not exceed ten (10) miles per hour.
(f)
No motor-driven vehicle shall at any time cross to the beach strand unless crossing is at accessways designated by the board of aldermen as vehicular crossings, public or private.
(g)
Pedestrians, swimmers and sunbathers shall have the right-of-way over all vehicles being operated on the beach strand.
(h)
It shall be illegal to ride or walk horses on the beach strand and sand dune area of North Topsail Beach (unless on a public or private road, developed lot, or parking lot).
(i)
No joyriding shall be allowed on the beach strand and sand dune area of North Topsail Beach at any time. Violation of this section shall be treated as a civil penalty under the law and enforceable by North Topsail Beach Police Department.
(Ord. of 10-3-90, § 1(III); Ord. of 9-18-91, § III; Ord. of 10-1-92, § III; Ord. of 1-10-00)

Sec. 10-33. - Commercial fishermen.

Upon proper showing to the town manager by a citizen who must use the beach strand for commercial fishing which is his or her livelihood, the citizen may be given permission to drive on the beach strand from the Surf City line to New River Inlet from the day after Labor Day to March 31, of each year. All vehicles and drivers shall conform to section 10-34.

(Ord. of 10-3-90, § 1(IV); Ord. of 9-18-91, § IV; Ord. of 10-1-92, § IV; Ord. of 1-10-00)

Sec. 10-34. - Permit requirements.

(a)
Owners of all vehicles allowed to drive on the beach strand other than Onslow County Beach Access #3 shall obtain a permit to do so. This permit is nontransferable and shall be affixed to the upper right side of the vehicle's windshield (exception: farm tractors used by commercial fishermen shall affix the sticker on the tractor in a place easily seen).
(b)
All vehicles allowed to drive on the beach strand shall have valid state licenses and registrations (exception: farm tractors). All drivers must have a valid driver's license.
(c)
The owner of a permitted vehicle shall be responsible for any person driving the vehicle on the permitted driving area or on any other area which is a violation of this division.
(d)
All permits to drive on the beach strand shall be issued by the police department.
(Ord. of 10-3-90, § 1(V); Ord. of 9-18-91, § V; Ord. of 10-1-92, § V; Ord. of 1-10-00)

Cross reference— Licenses generally, ch. 9.

Sec. 10-35. - Closing the beach strand.

The police chief shall have the authority to close any part or all of the beach to vehicular traffic if, in his/her opinion, vehicular traffic is detrimental to the health, safety and welfare of pedestrians, property or the sand dunes.

(Ord. of 10-3-90, § 1(VI); Ord. of 9-18-91, § VI; Ord. of 10-1-92, § VI; Ord. of 1-10-00)

Sec. 10-36. - Handicapped vehicles.

(a)
Notwithstanding sections 10-32 and 10-34, persons who have been issued a handicapped driver's license and permanent registration plates may operate a motorized wheelchair or other similar vehicle, not exceeding one thousand (1,000) pounds, gross weight, as specified in G.S. 20-27.1, with a permit from the police department to operate the vehicle on the beach. Operation is permitted only while the handicapped individual is in the vehicle. Operation shall at all times be in a safe and prudent manner, giving way to pedestrians at all times, and giving warning before stopping, starting, turning or backing the vehicle. Such vehicles, with permit, may operate on the beach strand yearround.
(b)
Factory lift vehicles of a four-wheel-drive nature are permitted if used for handicapped individuals inside Onslow County Beach Access #3.
(c)
Full-sized, factory four-wheel drive handicapped vehicles can only be operated within Onslow County Beach Access #3. Nonvehicle access to the public beach by handicapped persons is available at Onslow County Beach Access #2 and #4. In addition, beach access by vehicle for handicapped persons holding a beach driving permit from the Town of North Topsail Beach is allowed at the Jeffrey's property on S.R. 1568, whereby full-sized, factory four-wheel drive vehicles may be driven onto the beach at the vehicle access and thence northerly as far as Onslow County Beach Access #4 and south as far as Ocean Sound Village/Hampton Colony property line. Movement of the vehicle shall be solely for the purpose of locating suitable sites for enjoyment of the public beach by handicapped persons and the operation of the vehicle shall be governed by all provisions of this division.
(d)
There shall be no charge for handicapped vehicle permits.
(Ord. of 10-3-90, § 1(VII); Ord. of 9-18-91, § VII; Ord. of 10-1-92, § VII; Ord. of 1-10-00)

Sec. 10-37. - Sport fishermen.

Oceanfront beach driving is prohibited except for the handicapped with vehicles up to one thousand (1,000) pounds and vehicles belonging to licensed commercial fishermen.

(Ord. of 1-10-00)

Sec. 10-38. - Fee schedule.

The fee schedule for beach driving permits will be as follows:

Commercial fishermen,

per vehicle $20.00
Handicapped individual,

per vehicle No fee
(Ord. of 10-1-92, § IX; Ord. of 1-10-00)

Sec. 10-39. - Penalty.

Any person(s), firm or corporation who violates any section of this division shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and shall be punished by a fine not to exceed five hundred dollars ($500.00) or by imprisonment not to exceed six (6) months or by both. Permits shall also be revoked for any violation of this division for a period of one (1) year.

(Ord. of 10-3-90, § 1(VIII); Ord. of 9-18-91, § VIII; Ord. of 10-1-92, § X; Ord. of 1-10-00)


----------



## moose22dog

Thanks speck!... so as long I'm fishing,I should be ok. Just looking for new spots to shark fish for a weekend. Thanks and tight lines moose


----------

